# Ram Fry Pic and Video



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is a pic of my rams guarding their fry...













And video HERE (for high speed connections)


HERE (for low speed connections)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Very, very nice. Not to be a wise guy but is that an ich spot on the males left pectoral fin?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

No. It's Liquid Fry. It stuck when I put it in and hadn't come off yet.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Cool!! Are they in a tank to themselfs? I am trying to get some spawning with my rams! Also, how many times have they spawned? It's my understanding that Rams make bad parents, so this is really amazing to me! You must have the touch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

They did have 7 cardinal tetras as dither fish. I removed them when the rams spawned. I also have the tank where there is VERY LITTLE traffic or noise.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome!!! Your rams are beautiful


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very beautiful fish!


----------

